# Roleplaying In or Around Worcester



## wedgeski (Feb 29, 2008)

Hi all! Anyone in the Worcester region who fancies joining me for a new 4th Edition group, please check out my recent post on UK Roleplayers:

==
This is a return visit to UKRP.com for me, as in the past I've successfully made contact with several people in Worcester and enjoyed a lot of fun roleplaying as a result. Unfortunately my limited timetable and/or people having kids (!) is making it difficult to get a regular game in the early week where I can fit it in. So...

I'm looking to start a D&D game for Monday or Tuesday nights, 8-10pm or thereabouts. First off, I want to get a group together to hack our way through Paizo's Pathfinder series. This is a truly superb adventure sequence from the ex-editors of Dungeon magazine, and probably the last hurrah for 3.5 before it gets consigned to the roleplaying history-books. I hope to begin this campaign at the start of April and run it through to the finish.

When that completes, I want this group to become my 4th Edition D&D group. We'll plan to switch in July or August, after the core books have come out and we've digested the rules, and giving us plenty of time to finish Pathfinder. Initially, we'll be running the default campaign which is being released by Wizards alongside the game. Afer the switch, it'll be all 4ed, all the time, assuming the system doesn't plain suck. 

To wrap up, I'm looking for ideally 3 new players who live in or around Worcester, or perhaps an established group who are looking for a reason to switch to 4th Edition when it arrives. If you have no interest in the new edition, please don't apply... unles you think you can be persuaded while we're running Pathfinder, that is. 

Hope to hear from someone soon!
==


----------

